# Best finish for a wooden ash tray.



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Y'all. I'm making a wooden ash tray out of end grain with a "Chaotic" look. I'm just wondering what would be suggested for the finish, considering it may be in contact with a lit ember? I'm not really sure if cured varnishes would be an issue to come in contact with fire but I'd like to know haha. Finishes I currently have at the shop are lacquer, polyurethane, teak oil, lindseed oil, mineral oil. Here's a picture of the chunk of wood im working with, I'll be making two ash trays out of this.









Any ideas?


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

What are you smoking?

I smoke cigars and the embers aren't really an issue because you don't knock the ash off like you would a cigarette. Also, you don't stab them out, you just let them go out on their own.

That being said, I'd feel comfortable using any smooth easily cleaned finish for cigars.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*Jimothy: I'm making a wooden ashtray*

*why ??*

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

as an edit:
why not take the similar wood (perhaps cut-off scraps of the project itself).
apply the sealers and finishes that you have on hand in small areas, let them dry 
thoroughly and lay some cigarettes on the wood and let them burn down to the nub.
then - you will have first hand, real world results.

.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Get a small piece of marble and epoxy it to the bottom.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> What are you smoking?


A natural question to ask someone proposing to make an ash tray out of wood… I think the best finish is a nearby fire extinguisher.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

im in california,whats an ash tray? lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> im in california,whats an ash tray? lol.
> 
> - pottz


They are usually made of sidewalk or asphalt.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Too bad we buy asbestos in a spray can it makes a really good fire block.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Only finish I would use on ash try is one that is easy to repair. It will get burnt. 
If you want to keep it looking nice, then regular sanding and refinish will be required. 
Therefore, suggest you keep it simple and use BLO or tung oil.
YMMV


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

best soloution quit smoking,problem solved.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> im in california
> 
> - pottz


We know what your smoking.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> im in california
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lol-never my friend im like the duck a wino!


----------

